# Epic Games Store: Neue Richtlinien für die Rückgabe von Spielen



## Icetii (14. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games Store: Neue Richtlinien für die Rückgabe von Spielen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games Store: Neue Richtlinien für die Rückgabe von Spielen*


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Der gleiche Mist also den Steam auch macht.
2 Stunden, bei gewissen Rollenspielen brauche ich schon 1 Stunde für die Charaktererstellung, dazu kommen noch zum Spielstart die Videos die man teils nicht überspringen kann usw. Was soll man da noch testen.
Das ganze ist schon bei Steam eher nur eine Blender Funktion.
In 2 Stunden kann man meist überhaupt nichts testen.
Schade, da habe ich mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> 2 Stunden, bei gewissen Rollenspielen brauche ich schon 1 Stunde für die Charaktererstellung, dazu kommen noch zum Spielstart die Videos die man teils nicht überspringen kann usw. Was soll man da noch testen.


Wie ich schon schrob: 
_... vielleicht sollte man sich bei einem RPG, das man evtl zurückgeben will, nicht 1h nur mit der Charaktererstellung aufhalten. Klarer Fall von selber schuld.​_


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrob:
> _... vielleicht sollte man sich bei einem RPG, das man evtl zurückgeben will, nicht 1h nur mit der Charaktererstellung aufhalten. Klarer Fall von selber schuld.​_



Dann hast du wohl noch nie wirkliche Rollenspiele in dieser Art gespielt. Das dauert eben manchmal so lange.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2019)

Es geht ja nicht anders, Batze. Es gibt (Indie)Spiele, die sind schon nach ein paar Stunden vorbei. Wenn es da diese Regel nicht geben würde, dann könnten die Leute ja diese Spiele einfach durchspielen und dann jedes Mal wieder zurückgeben. Das mit den 2 Stunden finde ich total in Ordnung.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht anders, Batze. Es gibt (Indie)Spiele, die sind schon nach ein paar Stunden vorbei. Wenn es da diese Regel nicht geben würde, dann könnten die Leute ja diese Spiele einfach durchspielen und dann jedes Mal wieder zurückgeben.



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Aber wo ist das Problem für gewisse Spiele andere Zeiten zuzulassen? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Aber wo ist das Problem für gewisse Spiele andere Zeiten zuzulassen? Wo ist das Problem?



Nun ja, du musst es so sehen. Das ist ja nicht als Demo gedacht. Spielerückgaben sind ja eigentlich eher dafür da, wenn das Spiel nicht richtig bei einem läuft. Wenn es zu verbuggt ist usw.
Dass da Leute ein Spiel ewig als Demo verwenden können und bei Nichtgefallen zurückgeben, so ist es ja nicht erdacht. Dafür gibt es ja dann die freien Wochenenden auf Steam z.B., wo man dann ein Spiel mal ein Wochenende lang antesten darf.


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht anders, Batze. Es gibt (Indie)Spiele, die sind schon nach ein paar Stunden vorbei. Wenn es da diese Regel nicht geben würde, dann könnten die Leute ja diese Spiele einfach durchspielen und dann jedes Mal wieder zurückgeben. Das mit den 2 Stunden finde ich total in Ordnung.



Man könnte das System noch erweitern und den Entwicklern Auswahlmöglichkeiten anbieten. Mindestens zwei Stunden, wenn der Anbieter es will aber gerne auch länger. Der Store will ja speziell die Devs besser unterstützen, da wäre so eine Option gar nicht verkehrt. Aber der Launcher ist noch dermaßen simpel, die sollen erstmal gucken, dass die grundlegendsten Funktionen reinkommen.

Zwei Stunden finde ich aber schon in Ordnung. Das reicht mir völlig, um mir einen Überblich zu verschaffen. Und wenn ich mir bei einem RPG nicht sicher bin, ob das was für mich ist, dann muss ich halt erstmal mit einem automatisch generierten Character reinschnuppern.


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu.
> Aber wo ist das Problem für gewisse Spiele andere Zeiten zuzulassen? Wo ist das Problem?



Bei jedem Spiel verschieden Zeiten festlegen?
Das ist in dieser Masse einfach unrealistisch.
Ich persönlich brauche eine Demo hauptsächlich um zu schauen, wie meine Hardware damit zu recht kommt.

Die  restlichen Infos wie Setting, Artwork, etc, kann ich mir inzwischen doch locker im Netz zusammensuchen.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei jedem Spiel verschieden Zeiten festlegen?
> Das ist in dieser Masse einfach unrealistisch.
> Ich persönlich brauche eine Demo hauptsächlich um zu schauen, wie meine Hardware damit zu recht kommt.
> 
> Die  restlichen Infos wie Setting, Artwork, etc, kann ich mir inzwischen doch locker im Netz zusammensuchen.



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Kannst du alles perfekt  steuern heutzutage.
Das Spiel hat so und so viel Demo Time, das andere mehr, basta. Geht doch eh alles Automatisch. Kann man sehr gut eingeben. Alles Null Problemo.
Steam müsste sich nur mal darum kümmern was sie da verkaufen.


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Kannst du alles perfekt  steuern heutzutage.
> Das Spiel hat so und so viel Demo Time, das andere mehr, basta. Geht doch eh alles Automatisch. Kann man sehr gut eingeben. Alles Null Problemo.



Wie "null problemo" das geht, hängt aber evtl auch vom Anbieter an.
Schau dir mal an, wie die Patches bei GOG vertrieben werden und wie bei Steam.

Die Frage ist ja, wer denn für die zwei Stunden "hinsteht".
Wenn der Hersteller der Demo das in der Demo so vorgibt, kein Problem.
Aber hier wird ja wohl EPIC, oder Stem, je nachdem das ganze "auf seine Kappe" nehmen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie wirkliche Rollenspiele in dieser Art gespielt. Das dauert eben manchmal so lange.


Wenn man das ernsthaft spielen will: Klar, da sitz ich auch schon mal Stunden im Charaktereditor.

Aber wenn ich weiß, daß ich nur 2h Zeit habe und mir nicht sicher bin, ob mir das Spiel überhaupt zusagt, dann mach ich nen Speedrun durch den Charaktereditor und fertig - selbst wenn ich dann für die restlichen 2h Hein Blöd mit Hackfressenvisage0815 durch die Gegend schiebe.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie "null problemo" das geht, hängt aber evtl auch vom Anbieter an.
> Schau dir mal an, wie die Patches bei GOG vertrieben werden und wie bei Steam.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja, wer denn für die zwei Stunden "hinsteht".
> ...



Sollen sie auch auf die Kappe nehmen, sie sind ja die Verkäufer, also auch Schuldig.
Im Normal Handel ist auch immer der Verkäufer, also z.B. Media Markt dein Ansprechpartner, eben der Verkäufer, so ist das Gesetzt. Also ist auch Steam z.B. dafür haftbar. Jedenfalls ist in D und EU das Gesetzt so. Der Endverkäufer haftet.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Kannst du alles perfekt  steuern heutzutage.
> Das Spiel hat so und so viel Demo Time, das andere mehr, basta. Geht doch eh alles Automatisch. Kann man sehr gut eingeben. Alles Null Problemo.



"Geht doch eh alles automatisch" ... WTF?

Nein, geht es nicht. Dafür müßte ein neues Feld in die Datenbank eingetragen werden und für jedes Spiel einzeln entschieden werden, wie viel Demo-Zeit ihm denn zusteht. Und das kann ganz sicher nicht irgendein Hanswurst Praktikant einfach "sehr gut eingeben", daß muß wahrscheinlich auf höchster Ebene entschieden und abgesegnet werden.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Geht doch eh alles automatisch" ... WTF?
> 
> Nein, geht es nicht. Dafür müßte ein neues Feld in die Datenbank eingetragen werden und für jedes Spiel einzeln entschieden werden, wie viel Demo-Zeit ihm denn zusteht. Und das kann ganz sicher nicht irgendein Hanswurst Praktikant einfach "sehr gut eingeben", daß muß wahrscheinlich auf höchster Ebene entschieden und abgesegnet werden.



Das geht Automatisch, dafür brauchst du keinen Praktikanten. Schau dir die Spielzeit an, geht alles automatisch. Wo ist also das Problem. Und ein neues Feld in eine Datenbank einzubringen, wenn es denn so wäre, oh ja ist ja auch so schwer für Datenbank Profis.
Sorry Worrel, aber ein sehr schwaches Argument. Ich gehe davon aus das bei Steam auch hier und da Profis arbeiten, selbst G. Newell war ein Super Programmierer bei MS, der sollte wissen wie das geht in Sachen Datenbanken.
Muss man nur wollen. Man will es eben so nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Man sollte froh sein, dass es ÜBERHAUPT geht. Bei Retail geht das nicht. Jedenfalls seit zig Jahren (früher konnte man es ggf. noch privat weiterverkaufen). Die 2h gewähren einem zumindest, dass man auch mal ein Spiel antesten kann, 1) ob es überhaupt einwandfrei läuft und 2) bei dem man keine Lust hatte sich SO genau zu informieren, dass man GANZ sicher ist, dass es einem gefällt.


Und dass Steam nicht bei jedem Game auch noch mit dem Studio rumverhandelt, ob nun 1h, 2h oder 20h "okay" sind, ist auch klar. Von recht langen Games gibt es ja oft auch noch Demo-Versionen, eben WEIL manch einer allein mit der Charakterstellung verbringt. Ich persönlich würde ja sagen: derjenige soll gefälligst nen Standardcharakter nehmen und damit testen, wenn er zu faul war, sich im Vorfeld gut genug zu informieren. Normalerweise kann man ein Spiel, über das man sich informiert hatte, gar nicht SO scheiße finden, als dass eine Rückgabe wegen "nicht gefallen" nach mehr als 2h wirklich moralisch gerechtfertigt wäre IMHO


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Bei Retail hatte ich aber immer noch die Möglichkeit das Game zu verkaufen, und selbst wenn es lief, war es meine Entscheidung. Mit Steam war es dann vorbei damit.
Ey wie ihr immer noch diesen DRM und Retail Zwangs Verbotverkauf verteidigt, Unglaublich.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das geht Automatisch, dafür brauchst du keinen Praktikanten. Schau dir die Spielzeit an, geht alles automatisch. Wo ist also das Problem.


Das Problem ist, daß es durchaus einen Spielzeit Dauerbrenner gibt, bei dem eine sinnvolle Testzeit aber eben nur 2h wären.

Oder eben ein sehr kurzes Spiel, was man aber eben im Vergleich recht lange spielen muß, um einen konkreten Eindruck davon zu haben.



> Und ein neues Feld in eine Datenbank einzubringen, wenn es denn so wäre, oh ja ist ja auch so schwer für Datenbank Profis.


Aber eben das *geht nicht automatisch.*


----------



## DeathMD (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Kannst du alles perfekt  steuern heutzutage.
> Das Spiel hat so und so viel Demo Time, das andere mehr, basta. Geht doch eh alles Automatisch. Kann man sehr gut eingeben. Alles Null Problemo.
> Steam müsste sich nur mal darum kümmern was sie da verkaufen.



Wenn das alles null Problemo ist, könntest du ja mal bei Gabe vorbeischauen und das mal an einem Nachmittag zusammenstoppeln.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie wirkliche Rollenspiele in dieser Art gespielt. Das dauert eben manchmal so lange.



Klar, aber wäre es nicht ziemlich schlau, das auf später zu verschieben und stattdessen das eigentliche Spiel erst einmal mit einem "premade"-Charakter anzutesten? Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Klar, aber wäre es nicht ziemlich schlau, das auf später zu verschieben und stattdessen das eigentliche Spiel erst einmal mit einem "premade"-Charakter anzutesten? Nur so als Tipp.



Jup, gibt es aber eben nicht in jedem Spiel.

Kauf dir nur mal sowas wie Skyrim, da dauert die Einleitung bis zur Char Erstellung schon mehr als eine Kaffee Pause, wenn du verstehst. Und dann die Kaffee fahrt bis zum Platz hin die du nicht abbrechen kannst auch nochmal unendlich lang. Das mal als Beispiel. Bis die Einleitung da vorbei ist, also wer das in 2 Stunden schafft sind Speed Spieler. Also.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei Retail hatte ich aber immer noch die Möglichkeit das Game zu verkaufen, und selbst wenn es lief, war es meine Entscheidung. Mit Steam war es dann vorbei damit.
> Ey wie ihr immer noch diesen DRM und Retail Zwangs Verbotverkauf verteidigt, Unglaublich.


 also, ICH habe ja extra geschrieben, dass man früher bei Retail es noch verkaufen konnte ^^  Aber so was gibt es nun mal seit Jahren schon nicht mehr bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, und weil das so ist kann man echt froh sein, dass man Games ÜBERHAUPT wegen "gefällt mir nicht" zurückgeben kann. Das hat aber nix mit "verteidigen" zu tun, es IST halt so. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn du Games verkaufen könntest wie du Bock hast. 

Die Sache ist nur die: kaufst Du ein Game, für dass du auch Steam brauchst, als Retail, dann kannst du es NICHT mehr zurückgeben. Kaufst du es direkt bei Steam, dann kannst du es aber wenigstens erstmal 2h testen, und bei Epic nun eben auch. und dass DAS überhaupt geht, darüber sollte man froh sein. Natürlich wären 4-5h besser, da kann ja keiner mit Verstand etwas dagegen haben... aber rumzumeckern a la "bäh, nur 2h" ist übertrieben. 


Und Skyrim: also, die 2h sind da mehr als lang genug um zu wissen, ob das Spiel "gut genug" ist. Mag sein, dass man erst nach 10h meint "naja, könne besser sein" - aber dass man 2h sagt "okay, das behalte ich!" und nach 10h dann doch "scheiße, hätte ich es doch bloß nicht gekauft" ist echt extrem unwahrscheinlich. Nach den 2h kannst Du Dir einen sehr guten Eindruck vom Spiel machen, das reicht zig mal aus. Und dass einem ein Spiel erst später dann doch nicht sooo gut gefällt, damit muss man immer rechnen. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn man am Ende vlt nur noch für die Games zahlen müsste, die man persönlich mit zB 90% oder höher bewerten würde? ^^


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2019)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Zeit dieser Stores neigt sich dem Ende entgegen bzw. ist jetzt gerade auf dem Höhepunkt angelangt. Die Leute sind nicht unzufrieden mit Steam, sondern unzufrieden mit dem generellen Konzept bzw. es spricht immer weniger neue Leute an. Die Leute wollen etwas anderes. Etwas, was die Sache wirklich einfacher macht und nicht den x-ten Launcher, der alles genauso wie Steam macht nur mit viel weniger Features.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

@Herbboy, da hat der Gesetzgeber eben versagt das er sowas zugelassen hat. Basta.


----------



## MrFob (14. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Zeit dieser Stores neigt sich dem Ende entgegen bzw. ist jetzt gerade auf dem Höhepunkt angelangt. Die Leute sind nicht unzufrieden mit Steam, sondern unzufrieden mit dem generellen Konzept bzw. es spricht immer weniger neue Leute an. Die Leute wollen etwas anderes. Etwas, was die Sache wirklich einfacher macht und nicht den x-ten Launcher, der alles genauso wie Steam macht nur mit viel weniger Features.



Was schwebt dir denn da vor? Ich stimme zwar mit dir ueberein, dass "die Leute" wahrscheinlich eine einfachere Loesung wollen wuerden, aber ich sehe nicht, wie die Anbieter dem nachkommen wollen.
Ich sehe es eigentlich eher so, dass Steam in der Anfangszeit der Digitalen Verkaeufe das Feld bestimmt hat, da sie die ersten waren, die auf dieses Pferd gesetzt haben und nun ziehen andere langsam nach. 15 Jahre hat's gedauert (naja ok, einige wenige wie EA Origin, GoG und UPlay versuchen es ja schon eine Weile, sind aber glaube ich nie weit ueber ihre eigenen Spiele hinausgekommen, zumindest kenne ich keinen, der sich nicht EA Spiele auf Origin kauft). Aber langsam belebt sich die Konkurrenz im Geschaeft (was ich erstmal begruesse, auch wenn die Launcher halt nerven).
Ich denke auch, dass es da noch eine Weile so weitergehen wird, da das Potential fuer Online Verkaeufe von Software und Spielen, sowie dazugehoerige Services noch lange nicht ausgeschoepft sind.

Was koennte sich aendern? Ich denke mittel- bis langfristig wird Spiele-Streaming eine grosse Rolle spielen in Zukunft, aber das wird das Problem der zersplitterten Anbieter auch nicht beheben, eher im Gegenteil. Sieht man ja auch bei den Videos, da gibt es ein paar Sachen auf Netflix, wieder andere bei Amazon Prime oder HBO und neue Kandidaten wie CBS versuchen dann auch noch mit Exklusiv-Inhalten ins Feld einzusteigen.

Wer also nach wie vor einen Launcher mit einer Bibliothek fuer alles will, der wird sich denke ich in Zukunft sehr einschraenken muessen. Das best case Szenario koennte da eher noch sein, dass mal einer mit einem richtig gute Meta-Launcher an den Start kommt, der automatisch alle Bibliotheken unter einen Hut bringt, ordentlich verwaltet und die eigentlichen Hersteller Launcher dann irgendwo nur im Background laufen laesst. Dass wir aber so schnell wieder von den ganzen verschiedenen Anbieter Launchern wegkommen sehe ich erstmal nicht. Dafuer haben die ganzen einzelnen Anbieter einfach keinen guten Grund.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was koennte sich aendern? Ich denke mittel- bis langfristig wird Spiele-Streaming eine grosse Rolle spielen in Zukunft, aber das wird das Problem der zersplitterten Anbieter auch nicht beheben, eher im Gegenteil. Sieht man ja auch bei den Videos, da gibt es ein paar Sachen auf Netflix, wieder andere bei Amazon Prime oder HBO und neue Kandidaten wie CBS versuchen dann auch noch mit Exklusiv-Inhalten ins Feld einzusteigen.
> 
> Wer also nach wie vor einen Launcher mit einer Bibliothek fuer alles will, der wird sich denke ich in Zukunft sehr einschraenken muessen.


 Ich verstehe diese Launcherkritik ehrlich gesagt nicht, die kosten doch nix... und ob ich jetzt einen von 6 Launchern starte oder ob es 10 versch, Websites sind, von denen aus ich ein Spiel oder Video streame, oder 20 versch. Spiele-Verknüpfungen im Startmenü habe, oder pro Game ne bestimmte DVD einlegen muss: so what? Ist für mich kein Unterschied beim Aufwand. Wichtig ist an sich nur, dass man weiterhin Einzelkäufe machen kann und es nicht wie bei Filmen/Serien so kommt, dass manche Games NUR noch bei EINEM Abo mit dabei sind. 

Zb Game Pass auf der Xbox: find ich sehr gut, und falls dann mal nur noch 3 der angebotenen Games interessant sind, kündige ich und kaufe diese 3 Games eben.  Und was die Käufe angeht: ob ich das nun per Launcher machen "muss" oder ob ich dazu verschiedene Shop-Websites besuchen muss, ist doch ebenfalls völlig egal... ^^ 





> Das best case Szenario koennte da eher noch sein, dass mal einer mit einem richtig gute Meta-Launcher an den Start kommt, der automatisch alle Bibliotheken unter einen Hut bringt, ordentlich verwaltet und die eigentlichen Hersteller Launcher dann irgendwo nur im Background laufen laesst.


 Launcher in den Autostart, zu den Games Verknüpfungen im Startmenü - voila. Was ist so schwer daran?


----------



## MrFob (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Launcherkritik ehrlich gesagt nicht, die kosten doch nix... und ob ich jetzt einen von 6 Launchern starte oder ob es 10 versch, Websites sind, von denen aus ich ein Spiel oder Video streame, oder 20 versch. Spiele-Verknüpfungen im Startmenü habe, oder pro Game ne bestimmte DVD einlegen muss: so what? Ist für mich kein Unterschied beim Aufwand. Wichtig ist an sich nur, dass man weiterhin Einzelkäufe machen kann und es nicht wie bei Filmen/Serien so kommt, dass manche Games NUR noch bei EINEM Abo mit dabei sind.
> 
> Zb Game Pass auf der Xbox: find ich sehr gut, und falls dann mal nur noch 3 der angebotenen Games interessant sind, kündige ich und kaufe diese 3 Games eben.  Und was die Käufe angeht: ob ich das nun per Launcher machen "muss" oder ob ich dazu verschiedene Shop-Websites besuchen muss, ist doch ebenfalls völlig egal... ^^
> 
> ...



Sehe ich exakt genauso. Ich habe mich in dem Post eher versucht in die Leute hinnein zu versetzen, die sich immer darueber beschweren. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin eher froh, dass es mehr Konkurrenz gibt. Das belebt das Geschaeft und zwingt doch eigentlich alle Launcher Anbieter (auch Steam) so Kundenfreundlich wie moeglich zu werden.


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ey wie ihr immer noch diesen DRM und Retail Zwangs Verbotverkauf verteidigt, Unglaublich.



Da ich niemals Spiele verkaufe, ist mir das ehrlich schnuppe. 

DRM per Steam und Co. ist mir jedenfalls um Welten lieber als ein Schrank voll DVDs, wo man dann immer erstmal suchen muss. Wo war nochmal DVD numero 3 von 5? Und hoffen muss, dass die Silberlinge keinen Kratzer haben, das DRM immer noch funktioniert und man den Key dazu auch findet. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich wären 4-5h besser, da kann ja keiner mit Verstand etwas dagegen haben...



Die Publisher, vielleicht.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> DRM per Steam und Co. ist mir jedenfalls um Welten lieber als ein Schrank voll DVDs, wo man dann immer erstmal suchen muss. Wo war nochmal DVD numero 3 von 5? Und hoffen muss, dass die Silberlinge keinen Kratzer haben, das DRM immer noch funktioniert und man den Key dazu auch findet.


Jup, wo war nochmal das was ich spielen durfte und Steam jetzt abgeschaltet hat. Da schau ich doch in meinen Schrank, hohl meine CD/DvD raus und kann ganz genüsslich spielen, die alten Sachen. Jaja, schon klar.


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2019)

Alles viel zu kompliziert und umständlich  für normale Leute. Stichwort Streaming ist ja schon gefallen. Und ja, das wird Jahre dauern bis das so richtig da ist. Aber bis der Epic-Store auf dem Niveau von Steam ist, wird es auch Jahre dauern. Und zur Überbrückung braucht den wirklich niemand, denn es gibt bereits genug Möglichkeiten sich die Platten mit Terabytes an Games voll zu machen.  

Ich verwalte meine Steambibliothek inzwischen auf meinem NAS. Da kann ich bei Bedarf noch das ein oder andere Terrabyte dazu werfen. Wenn ich spontan spielen können will, muss ich alles installiert haben. Geht bei über 200 Spielen aber nicht mehr wirklich, denn dann updatet Steam nur noch. Und wenn Ark dann mal wieder sein tägliches Monster-Update fährt, dann pausiert man und wenn man dann doch mal spielen will, darf man wieder warten. Man dreht sich irgendwie im Kreis. Auf der Playsi dasselbe im Grün. Und jetzt kommt Epic um die Ecke und bietet das Ganze nochmal in Blau. Die Leute dürfen sich ihre Platten mit weiteren Gratisspielen zumüllen, die die meisten eh nie spielen werden. Epics Konzept für den Markteintritt könnte auch von Aldi-Süd stammen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Jup, wo war nochmal das was ich spielen durfte und Steam jetzt abgeschaltet hat. Da schau ich doch in meinen Schrank, hohl meine CD/DvD raus und kann ganz genüsslich spielen, die alten Sachen. Jaja, schon klar.


 Steam hat nur Neukäufe abgeschaltet. Wenn du das Game schon hast, hast du es weiterhin auf Steam. Oder war das jetzt bei einem bestimmten Spiel anders?

Übrigens kann ich Tropico 5 und Port Royale nicht mehr spielen, da ich keine DVD mehr finde und Kalypso Media mir nicht helfen kann, obwohl es sogar Spielecodes in meinem Kalypso-Konto gibt. Denn auf den DVDs war auch ein "Launcher", den es aber nicht als Download gibt...   Was gäb ich drum, wenn es Codes für Steam gewesen wären...?  naja, ich kann's euch sagen: ca. 20€ würd ich drum geben, denn das kosten die Games bei Steam (oder GOG) im Angebot….


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Jup, wo war nochmal das was ich spielen durfte und Steam jetzt abgeschaltet hat. Da schau ich doch in meinen Schrank, hohl meine CD/DvD raus und kann ganz genüsslich spielen, die alten Sachen. Jaja, schon klar.



Das ist bei mir noch nie vorgekommen. Alles, was ich über Steam kaufte ist auch noch verfügbar. Mal abgesehen von eingestellten MMOs, oder so.
Wobei ich erst relativ spät bei Steam aufgesprungen bin, weil ich auch erst gegen dieses Konzept war.

Physische Datenträger musste ich dagegen schon mehrfach neu kaufen, weil das Ein oder Andere nicht mehr funktionierte (Kratzer, Code, ...).


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

@Herbboy
Wenn dein Haushalt so kaotisch ist das du deine Spiele CD/DvDs verschlampst ist es dein Problem. Dann solltest du bei dir zu Hause mal aufräumen. Eventuell kommt das ein oder andere dann mal zu Tage.
Also ich habe hier Karton weiße noch meine alten MS DOS Spiele und noch nicht eines davon verloren.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Physische Datenträger musste ich dagegen schon mehrfach neu kaufen, weil das Ein oder Andere nicht mehr funktionierte (Kratzer, Code, ...).


Vernünftig mit umgehen.

Ich bin Schalplatten Vinyl Fan und habe Platten dich ich hunderte male abgespielt haben, hören sich alle noch fast wie Neu an und sehen auch so aus, teils 30 Jahre und älter. Muss man eben mit Umgehen können. Und die sind sehr sehr empfindlicher als DvDs.
Alles eine Frage der Handhabung.


----------



## MrFob (14. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mir z.B. Alpha Protocol nochmal auf Steam besorgt (gabs irgendwann mal fuer 2.50 oder so) weil bei meiner DVD Version Uniloc nur noch Probleme machte. Two Worlds konnte man damals schon von Anfang an laum installieren und ein paar Jahre spaeter eh nicht mehr (inzwischen zum Glueck DRM frei auf GoG) und auch The Moment of Silence hatte ich dann nochmal guenstig auf GoG mitgenommen, da die DVD Version mit StarForce (erinnert sich noch jemand an dieses deamonische DRM Uebel?) auf neueren Systemen, die nicht mehr gerade noch Windows XP haben gar nicht mehr laeuft.
Mir fallen da jetzt noch ein Dutzend andere ein, aber das soll erstmal genuegen.

Ich finde GoG, bei dem man sich aussuchen kann, ob man dien Client nutzt oder die Setups einfach DRM frei runterlaed ist natuerlich am besten (und ist auch mein Go-to Anbieter wann immer moeglich) aber so zu tun als waeren DVDs immer das absolut beste und einem Steam oder sonstigen Online DRM in jeder Hinsicht vorzuziehen trifft es dann auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Wenn dein Haushalt so kaotisch ist das du deine Spiele CD/DvDs verschlampst ist es dein Problem.


Damit hat das nichts zu tun. Ich habe die DVDs mit hoher Sicherheit einfach nur entsorgt, da ich die GANZ alten Games eh nicht mehr spiele und mir nicht bewusst war, dass man die beiden Games NUR per DVD spielen kann, sofern sie nicht schon installiert sind. Denn als die beiden Games installiert waren, gingen sie auch ohne DVD und liefen über den Kalypso-Launcher. Daher hatte ich das nicht auf dem Schirm, dass man die DVD mal wieder brauchen könnte. 

Es KÖNNTE sein, dass die doch noch im Keller sind, aber da hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Aber mit hoher Sicherheit sind die DVDs einfach nur weg. 


So oder so kann Dir das mit nem Steam-Spiel nicht passieren. Wenn Steam was aus dem Shop nimmt, dann können die, es vorher schon hatten, das Game weiterhin nutzen und auch erneut runterladen und installieren. Oder - abermals gefragt - gab es da jetzt einen Fall, wo auch das nicht mehr ging?


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder - abermals gefragt - gab es da jetzt einen Fall, wo auch das nicht mehr ging?


Es fängt doch damit an das Steam jetzt anfängt Auszusortieren. XP kein Support mehr. Hast du Spiele davon, Pech gehabt. Verstehst du. In 5 Jahren=Win7 = Pech gehabt. Und so geht es weiter.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe das man XP nicht mehr Suportet, keine Frage, aber deshalb die Leute nicht mehr spielen lässt, also das geht doch gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es fängt doch damit an das Steam jetzt anfängt Auszusortieren. XP kein Support mehr. Hast du Spiele davon, Pech gehabt.


 Wie meinst Du das? Wenn ein Game jetzt unter Win 10 läuft, dann wird Steam das doch nicht "rauspatchen" …? ^^  Du meinst wohl eher, dass Steam keine neuen "alten" Games mehr ins Sortiment aufnimmt oder einige ältere Games nicht mehr zum NEUKAUF anbietet - oder wovon redest Du?

Oder redest Du von einem Steam-Support für PCs mit Win XP ?


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Wenn ein Game jetzt unter Win 10 läuft, dann wird Steam das doch nicht "rauspatchen" …? ^^  Du meinst wohl eher, dass Steam keine neuen "alten" Games mehr ins Sortiment aufnimmt oder einige ältere Games nicht mehr zum NEUKAUF anbietet - oder wovon redest Du?
> 
> Oder redest Du von einem Steam-Support für PCs mit Win XP ?



Es  geht nur um die Games die man mal vor Jahren gekauft hat, nicht um das was jetzt ist.
Stell dir vor, ich bin User der alten Games, setz mein XP neu auf, will auf Steam gehen um meine alten tollen Games zu ziehen um die zu spielen, und es geht nicht mehr.
Pech gehabt.
Selbst meine alten CD/DvDs funktionieren nicht mehr, weil Steam gebunden. Was mach ich nun wenn ich meine schönen älteren Games spielen will?
Ich weiß, Pech gehabt, weil es eben Steam gibt, oder doch den Crack ziehen, ach ne, ist ja illegal! Was sagt das Gesetzt dazu?
Das ist Steam und DRM, nichts anderes ist dieser Scheiß. Wer jetzt noch so etwas wie Steam verteidigt hat wirklich nicht mehr alle Gamer Tassen im Stübchen.
In 5-10 Jahren könnt ihr all eure Win 7 Games abschreiben, und dann geht es immer weiter. Enteignet, aber ist euch ja alles egal, Hauptsache Steam geht es gut.
Das was jetzt ist habe ich vor Jahren schon gesagt, ist jetzt das erste mal eingetroffen und so wird es weiter gehen. Mal nachdenken. Eure Schöne Schein Bibliothek bei Steam ist nichts wert, rein gar nichts, ihr werdet irgendwann nichts mehr haben von den tollen doch älteren Spielen.
Aber kann euch ja egal sein, Hauptsache weiterhin Steam und diesem Mist DRM weiterhin huldigen.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt Blizzard verteitigen, aber Diablo 2 kann ich jetzt nach gut 19 Jahren immer noch Online spielen, die Server sind noch Online und es gibt Patches für aktuelle Systeme. Das ist Service und Support und nicht so ein Dreck wie Steam.


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, ich bin User der alten Games, setz mein XP neu auf, will auf Steam gehen um meine alten tollen Games zu ziehen um die zu spielen, und es geht nicht mehr.
> Pech gehabt.



Die Spiele werden ja wohl auch unter W10 laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es  geht nur um die Games die man mal vor Jahren gekauft hat, nicht um das was jetzt ist.
> Stell dir vor, ich bin User der alten Games, setz mein XP neu auf, will auf Steam gehen um meine alten tollen Games zu ziehen um die zu spielen, und es geht nicht mehr.


 Den Client für XP gibt es nicht mehr, oder wie? Denn "Supportende" heißt ja nicht, dass es den Client in der zuletzt aktuellsten Version nicht mehr gibt.




> Pech gehabt.
> Selbst meine alten CD/DvDs funktionieren nicht mehr, weil Steam gebunden. Was mach ich nun wenn ich meine schönen älteren Games spielen will?


 Nen neuen PC anschaffen, was auch schon längst überfällig wäre, wenn man nur einen XP-PC hat. Du kannst doch nicht verlangen, dass man auf immer und ewig Software für Uralt-PC weiter supportet... ^^ und die Steamversionen von alten Games sind ja normalerweise auch unter Win 10 lauffähig., 


Es kann Dir zudem btw auch ohne Steam-Anbindung eines Games passieren, dass du XP neu aufsetzt oder etwas kaputt geht, du zB ein "neues" Mainboard holst und dann ein Spiel nicht mehr geht, weil du die passenden Treiber oder Patches nicht mehr auftreiben kannst. Im Gegenteil: Steam ist doch eigentlich sogar "bekannt" dafür, dass viele alte Games neu ins Sortiment kommen und im Zuge dessen zu neuen Windows-Versionen kompatibel gemacht wurden, deren Retail-Version zuvor nur mit einer alten Windows-Version lief. D.h. da können etliche Leute auf einem modernen PC Games spielen, zu denen die Retailversion nicht mehr kompatibel wäre.  




> In 5-10 Jahren könnt ihr all eure Win 7 Games abschreiben .


 Aha, und wieso das? Nur weil Steam vlt Win 7-PCs in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr unterstützt, heißt das doch nicht, dass auch die Games nicht mehr laufen... ^^  Die Steam-Games, die noch zu Win7-Zeiten erschienen, laufen in aller Regel ja auch unter Win 10, das patcht Steam ja nicht raus.... 




> Enteignet, aber ist euch ja alles egal, Hauptsache Steam geht es gut.


 mit wem redest Du? ^^ ICH frage nur nach, was für Probleme Du mit XP-Games hast - mehr nicht. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich das alles voll super mit Steam finde. Dass man keine CDs mehr braucht und an jedem PC Steam und die Games aus seinem Account spielen kann, finde ich allerdings sehr gut. Schlecht finde ich, dass man die Games nicht verkaufen kann und FALLS ein Game gar nicht mehr spielbar wäre - was mir aber noch nie passiert ist.




> Ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt Blizzard verteitigen, aber Diablo 2 kann ich jetzt nach gut 19 Jahren immer noch Online spielen, die Server sind noch Online und es gibt Patches für aktuelle Systeme. Das ist Service und Support und nicht so ein Dreck wie Steam.


 Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Steam-Spiel, das ich NICHT mehr spielen kann (außer Multiplayermodi, die keine Sau mehr spielt), und ich hab Steam seit Half Life 2...


----------



## Drake802 (15. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht anders, Batze. Es gibt (Indie)Spiele, die sind schon nach ein paar Stunden vorbei. Wenn es da diese Regel nicht geben würde, dann könnten die Leute ja diese Spiele einfach durchspielen und dann jedes Mal wieder zurückgeben. Das mit den 2 Stunden finde ich total in Ordnung.


Sicher geht das wenn man es will. So schwer dürfte es nicht sein einzuschätzen wie lange die Spielzeit eines Games sein wird und es dem entsprechend vorgefertigten Rückgabezeiten einzuordnen. Klar geht das nicht automatisch wenn aber Besonders für Valve wäre es Finanziell kein Beinbruch ein paar Leute dafür einzustellen die das machen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Man sollte froh sein, dass es ÜBERHAUPT geht. Bei Retail geht das nicht. Jedenfalls seit zig Jahren (früher konnte man es ggf. noch privat weiterverkaufen). Die 2h gewähren einem zumindest, dass man auch mal ein Spiel antesten kann, 1) ob es überhaupt einwandfrei läuft und 2) bei dem man keine Lust hatte sich SO genau zu informieren, dass man GANZ sicher ist, dass es einem gefällt.
> 
> Und dass Steam nicht bei jedem Game auch noch mit dem Studio rumverhandelt, ob nun 1h, 2h oder 20h "okay" sind, ist auch klar. Von recht langen Games gibt es ja oft auch noch Demo-Versionen, eben WEIL manch einer allein mit der Charakterstellung verbringt. Ich persönlich würde ja sagen: derjenige soll gefälligst nen Standardcharakter nehmen und damit testen, wenn er zu faul war, sich im Vorfeld gut genug zu informieren. Normalerweise kann man ein Spiel, über das man sich informiert hatte, gar nicht SO scheiße finden, als dass eine Rückgabe wegen "nicht gefallen" nach mehr als 2h wirklich moralisch gerechtfertigt wäre IMHO


Klar kann man froh sein das wir als Kunden zumindest die Möglichkeit haben ein Spiel wieder zurück zu geben. Das heist aber nicht das wir gemäß dem "Sei doch froh das ... " Mantra das von einigen immer wieder runter gebetet wird, damit auch zufrieden sein müssen.
Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen halten das sich ohne gegewehr kaum was zum Positiven für den Kunden verändern würde.
Steam muss da auch nicht verhandeln. Wenn ein Spiel eine vorraussichtliche Spielzeit von X haben wird dann wird diesem eine Rückgabefrist von Y Stunden zugewiesen und fertig! Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied ob man eine Demo Spielt oder eine gewisse Zeit in das "echte" Spiel reinschauen kann. 



1xok schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Zeit dieser Stores neigt sich dem Ende entgegen bzw. ist jetzt gerade auf dem Höhepunkt angelangt. Die Leute sind nicht unzufrieden mit Steam, sondern unzufrieden mit dem generellen Konzept bzw. es spricht immer weniger neue Leute an. Die Leute wollen etwas anderes. Etwas, was die Sache wirklich einfacher macht und nicht den x-ten Launcher, der alles genauso wie Steam macht nur mit viel weniger Features.


Hier frage ich mich wie du dir eine einfacherre Variante vorstellst. Noch einfacher geht es doch nur noch mit Game Streaming. 
Im vergleich zu der Zeit vor Steam, in der man sich die Patches noch alle einzeln von zig verschiedenen Seiten zusammen suchen musste und erst mal wissen musste das es einen Patch gibt, ist Steam schon sehr angenehm. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt Blizzard verteitigen, aber Diablo 2 kann ich jetzt nach gut 19 Jahren immer noch Online spielen, die Server sind noch Online und es gibt Patches für aktuelle Systeme. Das ist Service und Support und nicht so ein Dreck wie Steam.


Erklähr doch mal was der Support eines einzelnen Spiels mit dem Support einer Vertriebsplatform zu tun hat! 
Steam vertreibt doch die Spiele nur. Wenn die Entwickler nicht gewillst sind ihre alten Titel auch auf neuerren Platformen Spielbar zu machen ist das nicht das Problem von Steam. 
Nein, es ist nicht zwangsläufig Illegal einen Crack zu benutzen. Das gilt nur für "technisch wirsame" Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Da die alten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen aber nicht mal mehr unter einem Windows 10 laufen dürften die auch nicht mehr als technisch wirksam gelten.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das bei so alten Spielen eh kein Hahn mehr danach krähen wird wenn sich eine Hand voll Leute dafür einen Crack runter laden!

Ich habe die Zeiten vor Steam auch noch miterlebt und war anfangs auch ein ziemlich harter Gegner (ich hätte HL2 deswegen fast wieder zurück gegeben).
Mittlerweile bin ich aber ziemlich glücklich über den digitalen Vertriebsweg weil ich die selben Probleme mit CD's/DVD's und Keys hatte wie Herbboy. 
Und wir sind da sicher nicht die einzigen. 
Du kannst das ja gerne anders sehen und entsprechend Steam meiden. Ist ja deine Sache.



1xok schrieb:


> Die Spiele werden ja wohl auch unter W10 laufen.


Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe selbst ein paar Spiele in meiner Bibliotek die gar nicht oder zumindest nur mit Einschränkungen unter Windwos 10 laufen. Je nach dem wie alt das Spiel ist kann schon die Auflösung Probleme machen weil nur 800x600 oder maximal 1024x768 untersüzt wird. Wenn sie überhaupt starten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Klar kann man froh sein das wir als Kunden zumindest die Möglichkeit haben ein Spiel wieder zurück zu geben. Das heist aber nicht das wir gemäß dem "Sei doch froh das ... " Mantra das von einigen immer wieder runter gebetet wird, damit auch zufrieden sein müssen.


 Das sagt auch keiner, aber es kommen bei dem Thema mal wieder IMHO oft ZU negativer Comments. Ich kann dieses ständige Gebashe bald nicht mehr hören, egal was eine Firma verkündet: es ist nicht gut genug...   




> Erklähr doch mal was der Support eines einzelnen Spiels mit dem Support einer Vertriebsplatform zu tun hat!
> Steam vertreibt doch die Spiele nur. Wenn die Entwickler nicht gewillst sind ihre alten Titel auch auf neuerren Platformen Spielbar zu machen ist das nicht das Problem von Steam.


 Was er genau meint, habe ich bisher ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz verstanden. Denn zuerst klingt es er so, als wären alte XP-Games kompatibel zu Win 10 gewesen, aber nun nicht mehr kompatibel - was extrem seltsam wäre. Da müsste man die ja absichtlich "umpatchen". Dann scheint es auf Nachfrage eher so zu sein, dass es "nur" darum geht, dass Steam, also die Software, nicht mehr für XP supportet wird.  Dabei stellt sich dann die Frage, ob Steam GAR nicht mehr geht, selbst wenn man noch die letzte Version hat. Dazu hat er nix gesagt... 

Und so oder so es bleibt unklar, ob es nun seine eigenen Erfahrungen sind oder nur "ich hab gehört, dass"-Comments.


Aber zu Verlangen, dass Steam aktiv noch weitere alte Games umpatcht, das wäre extrem grotesk und hätte auch rein gar nichts mit dem Thema DRM zu tun. Denn zum Patchen dafür ist der Publisher da, der würde ein Spiel völlig unabhängig davon, ob es Steam nutzt oder nicht, kompatibel machen oder es eben auch sein lassen. Das hat nichts mit Steam zu tun. Es kann sogar sein, dass ein Spiel, dass es (immer noch) bei Steam zu kaufen gibt, sogar eher mal gepatcht wird als eines, das nicht mit Steam verknüpft ist und bei dem die letzte Retailversion vor 10 Jahren über die Ladentheke ging...


----------



## 1xok (15. Januar 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Hier frage ich mich wie du dir eine einfacherre Variante vorstellst. Noch einfacher geht es doch nur noch mit Game Streaming.
> Im vergleich zu der Zeit vor Steam, in der man sich die Patches noch alle einzeln von zig verschiedenen Seiten zusammen suchen musste und erst mal wissen musste das es einen Patch gibt, ist Steam schon sehr angenehm.



Keine Frage. Nur bis Epic mal soweit wie Steam ist, haben wir wirklich Streaming.  Und bis dahin macht einer zweiter großer Store die Sache nicht komfortabler. Steam pausiert ja z.B. die Downloads, wenn man spielt bzw. man kann sich das alles passenden einstellen. Das funktioniert aber natürlich nicht Launcher übergreifend.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Keine Frage. Nur bis Epic mal soweit wie Steam ist, haben wir wirklich Streaming.  Und bis dahin macht einer zweiter großer Store die Sache nicht komfortabler. Steam pausiert ja z.B. die Downloads, wenn man spielt bzw. man kann sich das alles passenden einstellen. Das funktioniert aber natürlich nicht Launcher übergreifend.


 Du kannst nen Launcher auch einfach abschalten/offline gehen, falls Du Sorge hast, dass ausgerechnet beim Gamen ein Update neu dazukommt und es startet.

Und zudem: bis wir wirklich mal Streaming haben, wird es 100 pro auch ganz normal sein, dass man softwareseitig mit Freeware oder im OS integriert Anwendungen priorisieren kann, so dass nur das Spiel/der Stream Traffic nutzen darf.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> In 5-10 Jahren könnt ihr all eure Win 7 Games abschreiben,


Falsch. 
In 5-10 Jahren müssen wir uns dann damit anfreunden, ein neueres Windows als Win7 zu verwenden - was man aus Gründen der Sicherheit eh machen sollte. Bei einem Rechner, der *Zugang zum Internet *hat, da der Support und damit das Schließen von Sicherheitslücken bei MS für alte Win Versionen ja auch irgendwann mal endet.


----------



## Weissbier242 (15. Januar 2019)

Hier mal alles überflogen und sich mal eben kräftig vor die Stirn haut. Da wird sich über etwas beschwert, was keiner hätte machen müssen?? Ernsthaft, oh man. Seit froh das es das überhaupt gibt, Steam wurde nicht gezwungen das zu machen und die Publisher sind da sicher auch nicht froh drüber. Ich hab davon schon oft Gebrauch gemacht, man kann echt sich über jeden Scheiß beschweren. Retail Argument zieht übrigens mal überhaupt nicht bei mir. Gibt doch kaum noch ein Game wo ich nicht einen Spielecode eingeben muss und danach ist das Ding an mich gebunden und kann nicht noch mal woanders aktiviert werden, also auch nicht verkauft werden. 2h reichen auch locker aus um zu sagen taugt was, oder nicht. Was nach 10h dann bei einem RPG alla Skyrim und co ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber bitte, deswegen kann man nicht gleich 10h Demo verlangen. Gibt doch eh kaum noch Demos, also seit froh das die zwei Stunden überhaupt angeboten werden.


----------



## Drake802 (15. Januar 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Hier mal alles überflogen und sich mal eben kräftig vor die Stirn haut. Da wird sich über etwas beschwert, was keiner hätte machen müssen?? Ernsthaft, oh man. Seit froh das es das überhaupt gibt, Steam wurde nicht gezwungen das zu machen und die Publisher sind da sicher auch nicht froh drüber. Ich hab davon schon oft Gebrauch gemacht, man kann echt sich über jeden Scheiß beschweren. Retail Argument zieht übrigens mal überhaupt nicht bei mir. Gibt doch kaum noch ein Game wo ich nicht einen Spielecode eingeben muss und danach ist das Ding an mich gebunden und kann nicht noch mal woanders aktiviert werden, also auch nicht verkauft werden. 2h reichen auch locker aus um zu sagen taugt was, oder nicht. Was nach 10h dann bei einem RPG alla Skyrim und co ist, ist eine andere Sache, aber bitte, deswegen kann man nicht gleich 10h Demo verlangen. Gibt doch eh kaum noch Demos, also seit froh das die zwei Stunden überhaupt angeboten werden.


Da liegst du leider falsch. Valve wurde sehr wohl dazu gezwungen ihren Kunden ein Rückgaberecht einzuräumen. Die haben sich nämlich trotz EU Verordnung Jahrelang geweigert das umzusetzen! Die 2h maximalspielzeit sind nichts weiter als ein schlechter Kompromiss um es sich möglichst einfach zu machen und möglichst viele Spiele unterzubringen. Genau deswegen müssen auch Epic und GOG so was anbieten wenn sie in der EU verkaufen wollen.

Was die Sache mit den Demos angeht sieh es doch mal so ... das größte Verkaufsargument ist es dem Kunden zu erlauben das Originalproduckt lange genug testen zu dürfen anstatt ihm eine spezielle Version dafür anzubieten. Du als Kunde kannst schließlich nicht wissen ob die Demo kein extra polishing erfahren hat um dir einen beserren Zustand vorzugaukeln. Was bitte ist daran verkehrt einem Spiel bei dem die zu erwartende Spielzeit mehr als 100h betragen könnte eine "Testzeit" von zb. 12h zu gewähren? 
Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es dürfte kein Problem sein an hand der zu erwartenden Spielzeit verschiedene Rückgabefristen zu gewähren. 
4 Reichen doch schon völlig aus um alle Spiele gerecht zu behandeln. 30Minuten, 1h, 6h und 12h. Mir soll keiner sagen das der mehraufwand dafür so groß ist das dies nicht machbar wäre.


----------



## Weissbier242 (15. Januar 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch. Valve wurde sehr wohl dazu gezwungen ihren Kunden ein Rückgaberecht einzuräumen. Die haben sich nämlich trotz EU Verordnung Jahrelang geweigert das umzusetzen! Die 2h maximalspielzeit sind nichts weiter als ein schlechter Kompromiss um es sich möglichst einfach zu machen und möglichst viele Spiele unterzubringen. Genau deswegen müssen auch Epic und GOG so was anbieten wenn sie in der EU verkaufen wollen.
> 
> Was die Sache mit den Demos angeht sieh es doch mal so ... das größte Verkaufsargument ist es dem Kunden zu erlauben das Originalproduckt lange genug testen zu dürfen anstatt ihm eine spezielle Version dafür anzubieten. Du als Kunde kannst schließlich nicht wissen ob die Demo kein extra polishing erfahren hat um dir einen beserren Zustand vorzugaukeln. Was bitte ist daran verkehrt einem Spiel bei dem die zu erwartende Spielzeit mehr als 100h betragen könnte eine "Testzeit" von zb. 12h zu gewähren?
> Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es dürfte kein Problem sein an hand der zu erwartenden Spielzeit verschiedene Rückgabefristen zu gewähren.
> 4 Reichen doch schon völlig aus um alle Spiele gerecht zu behandeln. 30Minuten, 1h, 6h und 12h. Mir soll keiner sagen das der mehraufwand dafür so groß ist das dies nicht machbar wäre.



OK, jetzt wo du es sagst, stimmt das mit der EU, hatte Ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm gehabt. Asche auf mein Haupt.
Verkehrt ist es natürlich nicht was du sagst, aber das will doch kein Publisher, lieber kaufen und wenn es scheisse ist hast du trotzdem ein verkauftes Spiel, als wenn es dann einfach zurückgegeben wird.
Deswegen gibts doch kaum noch Demos von Spielen. Daher bin Ich froh das es wenigstens die 2h gibt, besser als gar nix.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Launcherkritik ehrlich gesagt nicht, die kosten doch nix...


Nur weil es nichts kostet, soll man es nicht kritisieren dürfen? 
Na gut, das war jetzt überzogen, aber was ist das denn für eine Begründung?
Da kann man ja genauso gut Konfetti in die Erbsensuppe rühren ... kostet ja auch nix ... 

Und welche Kritik denn jetzt genau?

- zusätzliches Programm
- zusätzlicher Account
- Exklusivtitel
- die momentane Qualität des Launchers
- zersplitterte ingame Freundesliste

wäre jetzt mal eine Handvoll *verschiedener *Kritikpunkte, die mir spontan einfallen.



> und ob ich jetzt einen von 6 Launchern starte oder ob es 10 versch, Websites sind, von denen aus ich ein Spiel oder Video streame, oder 20 versch. Spiele-Verknüpfungen im Startmenü habe, oder pro Game ne bestimmte DVD einlegen muss: so what? Ist für mich kein Unterschied beim Aufwand.


Nein, vom Aufwand her nicht. Aber von der Organisation.

Ich starte Steam als Spielebibliothek: 
Wenn ich was spielen will (abseits der Blizzard Titel), starte ich erstmal Steam. Und dann schaue ich erst, *was *ich überhaupt spielen will. 
Daher habe ich auch überhaupt keinen Überblick, was ich auf anderen Accounts so alles angesammelt habe, weil ich da ja so gut wie nie rein schaue.
Und in weitere, neuere Clients würde ich erst recht noch weniger rein schauen.



> [ob ich] 20 versch. Spiele-Verknüpfungen im Startmenü habe


Bei mir wären's momentan >50. Kommt unter anderem daher, daß ich ein alles-anfangen-und-nix-zu-ende-Spieler bin ... 

Ideal wäre eine einzige Liste mit allen Spielen, die bei BNet, Steam, Gog, UPlay, ... vorhanden sind. Am besten noch mit der Möglichkeit, diese aus dieser Liste heraus starten und de- und installieren zu können.

Glücklicherweise gibt es sowas bereits:
*Playnite*

UI Ansicht:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> zu den Games Verknüpfungen im Startmenü


Startmenüverknüpfungen sind sooo letztes Jahrtausend ...  Was war ich froh, daß ich diese Bedienkrücke in Win8 endlich komplett losgeworden bin ... 

Genau wie ich all meine Musik in offline Files auf der Festplatte habe und mit einem (!) Programm verwalte, will ich das auch mit meinen Spielen machen. Und da stören eben neue Clients, Accounts, Authenticator (Apps) ...


----------



## MrFob (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur weil es nichts kostet, soll man es nicht kritisieren dürfen?
> Na gut, das war jetzt überzogen, aber was ist das denn für eine Begründung?
> Da kann man ja genauso gut Konfetti in die Erbsensuppe rühren ... kostet ja auch nix ...
> 
> ...



Ist aber jetzt schon ein bisschen ein 1st world problem. 

Aber im Ernst, das Problem ist halt, dass Steam nie dafuer gedacht war als allgemeine Bibliothek fuer alles zu gelten. Im Kern ist und bleibt auch Steam ein Shop. Den Status der ultimativen Bibliothek hat Steam nur deshalb auf vielen Rechnern, weil sie Jahrelang ein quasi-Monopol hatten.
Und wie du selbst schreibst, wenn man sich wirklich damit auseinandersetzt, dann findet man sogar halbwegs brauchbare Alternativen, wenn es nur um die Organisation geht.

Die wirkliche Frage ist doch die: Ist die relative Bequemlichkeit, alles in Steam zu haben den Preis eines Monopols dieser Plattform wert.

Ich kann diese Frage fuer mich selbst nur mit einem ganz klaren NEIN beantworten.

Das heisst noch nicht mal, dass ich Steam nicht mag. Ich finde Steam macht (sicher auch durch die lange Erfahrung) sehr viel richtig und ist mMn die derzeit beste Shop-Plattform, was das reine Layout der Bibliothek und (ja, ich sag das so) auch den Shop selbst angeht.Ich mag Steam, aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass es jetzt mehr Konkurrenz gibt. Es tut sich ja anscheinend sogar auch schon was:
https://www.pcgamer.com/valve-announces-8-changes-coming-to-steam-in-2019/


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie wirkliche Rollenspiele in dieser Art gespielt. Das dauert eben manchmal so lange.



ja wenn man sich aber nicht sicher ist, dann macht man halt fix irgendeinen und wenn man das Spiel auf jeden Fall behalten will, macht man halt nen neuen Spielstand nach einer oder zwei Stunden oder so, die eine oder zwei verlorene Stunden tun ja nicht sonderlich weh.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur weil es nichts kostet, soll man es nicht kritisieren dürfen?


 doch, aber ich verstehe DIESE Launcherkritik nicht. Damit meine ich die Art von Kritik, als sei es total schlimm bis hin zu einem Boykott, nur weil man nicht "noch einen" Launcher will. Das verstehe ich nicht, weil es nur kleine Dinge sind, die einen meinem Empfinden nach normalen Menschen nicht nachhaltig stören können. Das es "angenehmer" wäre, wenn es nur ein einziger Launcher wäre, ist klar. Aber sich richtig drüber aufregen? Das kann ich nicht verstehen. 




> - zusätzliches Programm


 ja und? Welchen Nachteil hat das? Und sag bloß nicht, dass er viel Speicherplatz wegnehmen könnte... 



> - zusätzlicher Account


 Ja und? Den legst Du 1x an und kannst dann einen Auto-LogIn im Client nutzen.



> - Exklusivtitel


 Was soll daran jetzt ein Nachteil sein, AUSSER wenn man aus für mich unerfindlichen Gründen die beiden vorigen Kritikpunkte als extrem schwerwiegend erachtet? ^^  Du brauchst ja keinen anderen PC oder ne Konsole, keine andere Hardware, kein Abo oder so was, nur weil ein Spiel Exklusiv nur bei Battlenet oder Epic oder Steam zu haben ist ^^  und falls man Multiplayer spielt, wäre das auch kein Nachteil, da dann ja eh alle den gleichen Launcher haben.



> - die momentane Qualität des Launchers


 das ist ein Punkt, aber nur ein sehr kleiner. idr startest du ja nur das Spiel über den Launcher, da kann es bei einem brandneuen Launcher vlt. noch kleine Probleme geben, aber nach einer Weile sollte es da nichts geben, was wahrscheinlicher wäre als ein Bug im Spiel oder bei einem anderen Launcher.



> - zersplitterte ingame Freundesliste


 für Launcher-übergreifende Ingame-Freunde müsste an sich der Publisher sorgen können. Ansonsten muss man sich halt mit seinen Freunden drauf einigen, für welche Plattform/Launcher man das Game holt, falls man denn zu der Sorte Gamer gehört, denen das überhaupt wichtig ist. Multiplayer-Titel dürften doch idr ohnehin auf einen einzigen Launcher begrenzt sein, oder?




> Ich starte Steam als Spielebibliothek:
> Wenn ich was spielen will (abseits der Blizzard Titel), starte ich erstmal Steam. Und dann schaue ich erst, *was *ich überhaupt spielen will.
> Daher habe ich auch überhaupt keinen Überblick, was ich auf anderen Accounts so alles angesammelt habe, weil ich da ja so gut wie nie rein schaue.
> Und in weitere, neuere Clients würde ich erst recht noch weniger rein schauen.


 Du kannst doch alle Games auch in einen Ordner oder so verlinken, egal über welchen Launcher sie laufen. 



> Bei mir wären's momentan >50. Kommt unter anderem daher, daß ich ein alles-anfangen-und-nix-zu-ende-Spieler bin ...


 bei mir auch (allerdings bei weitem nicht alles auch installiert), die genaue Zahl spielt aber bei meinem Argument eh keine Rolle: du musst "irgendwo reinschauen", um das Spiel zu finden - ob es nun EIN Launcher ist oder der Ordner mit den Verknüpfungen, ist schnuppe.





> Startmenüverknüpfungen sind sooo letztes Jahrtausend ...  Was war ich froh, daß ich diese Bedienkrücke in Win8 endlich komplett losgeworden bin ...


 in Win 10 find ich die gut, das ist wie ein Ordner mit Verknüpfungen, nur optisch deutlich ansprechender.



> Genau wie ich all meine Musik in offline Files auf der Festplatte habe und mit einem (!) Programm verwalte, will ich das auch mit meinen Spielen machen. Und da stören eben neue Clients, Accounts, Authenticator (Apps) ...


 du hast du dieses Playlite, oder? So what…?


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> doch, aber ich verstehe DIESE Launcherkritik nicht. Damit meine ich die Art von Kritik, als sei es total schlimm bis hin zu einem Boykott, nur weil man nicht "noch einen" Launcher will. Das verstehe ich nicht, weil es nur kleine Dinge sind, die einen meinem Empfinden nach normalen Menschen nicht nachhaltig stören können. Das es "angenehmer" wäre, wenn es nur ein einziger Launcher wäre, ist klar. Aber sich richtig drüber aufregen? Das kann ich nicht verstehen.


Waws heißt denn "sich richtig darüber aufregen"? Meinst du, ich sitze hier mit erhöhtem Herzschlag und rotem Kopf? 
Nope, da muß ich dich enttäuschen.  Ich diskutiere halt gerne. Und da Zuspitzungen und Übertreibungen durch ihre Überzeichnung einen Sachverhalt deutlicher darstellen, mag das eine oder andere Argument einen verzerrten Eindruck hinterlassen.



> ja und? Welchen Nachteil hat das? Und sag bloß nicht, dass er viel Speicherplatz wegnehmen könnte...


Ein zusätzliches Programm will zusätzlich geupdated werden, hat vielleicht andere Nutzungsbedingungen (zB: auf wie vielen Rechnern darf man die Spiele installieren?, Familysharing), hat eine zusätzliche App auf dem Smartphone (die ebenfalls entsprechend geupdated werden will), einen zusätzlichen Authenticator (oder App); ein zusätzlicher Account braucht ein zusätzliches Paßwort (das man durchaus nicht nur einmal eingeben muß, denn ab und zu laufen je nach Programm die Einlogsessions auch mal ab)



> Was soll daran jetzt ein Nachteil sein, AUSSER wenn man aus für mich unerfindlichen Gründen die beiden vorigen Kritikpunkte als extrem schwerwiegend erachtet? ^^  Du brauchst ja keinen anderen PC oder ne Konsole, keine andere Hardware, kein Abo oder so was, nur weil ein Spiel Exklusiv nur bei Battlenet oder Epic oder Steam zu haben ist ^^  und falls man Multiplayer spielt, wäre das auch kein Nachteil, da dann ja eh alle den gleichen Launcher haben.


Mir gefällt einfach die Einstellung dahinter nicht. Gut, ich hab Half-Life 2 und diverse Blizzard Spiele, da hab ich mich dann wohl doch breitschlagen lassen, aber inzwischen sehe ich es nicht mehr ein, mich zu einer neuen Plattfrom zwingen zu lassen, nur weil irgendein Manager meint, er müßte dadurch jetzt die Nutzungszahlen seines Programms künstlich erhöhen.



> das ist ein Punkt, aber nur ein sehr kleiner. idr startest du ja nur das Spiel über den Launcher, da kann es bei einem brandneuen Launcher vlt. noch kleine Probleme geben, aber nach einer Weile sollte es da nichts geben, was wahrscheinlicher wäre als ein Bug im Spiel oder bei einem anderen Launcher.


Qualität ist nicht nur "keine Bugs", sondern auch Layout, Nutzbarkeit, Handhabung und Ästhetik des Launchers. Bei Steam finde ich es beispielsweise gut, daß es die verschiedenen Ansichten der Spieleliste gibt ("kürzlich gespielt" oder Anzeige als Bilder, einfache Liste oder Liste mit Details... 
Beim BNet Launcher hingegen hat man nur die *eine *Möglichkeit, sich die Spiele Verlinkungen anzeigen zu lassen (na gut 2. Auch noch mit den Spielnamen daneben statt nur den Icons)



> für Launcher-übergreifende Ingame-Freunde müsste an sich der Publisher sorgen können.


Ich meinte eine Spiele und Launcher-übergreifende Freundesliste.

Momentan habe ich dann sowas wie Gollum#8450 bei BNet, Werner12 bei Uplay, Sâmwise beim Mittelerde MMO, ZeroHero bei Origin und Sniperkillor bei Steam (von noch unterschiedlicheren Aliases bei Facebook, Twitter & WhatsApp mal ganz abgesehen) - und das alles ist ein und derselbe Spieler.
dh: Wenn ich denn schauen will, ob der online ist, müßte ich mich eigentlich bei allen diesen Diensten 1x einloggen ...

Und nein, ich bin nicht dauerhaft mit allen Clients eingeloggt. Meine Internetleitung ist dank des flächendeckenden "Neuland" Internet-Ausbaus hier auf 12Mbit beschränkt. dh, wenn dann 12 verschiedene Clients an der Leitung nuckeln um sich selbst und ihre Spiele upzudaten, könnte ich das WoW Spielen erstmal vergessen. Da reicht ja schon eine Beschränkung der Steam Bandbreite auf ~768 kbit/s, um einen spürbaren Lag zu erzeugen.



> bei mir auch (allerdings bei weitem nicht alles auch installiert), die genaue Zahl spielt aber bei meinem Argument eh keine Rolle: du musst "irgendwo reinschauen", um das Spiel zu finden - ob es nun EIN Launcher ist oder der Ordner mit den Verknüpfungen, ist schnuppe.


Eine Liste im Client pflegt sich aber selbständig bei (de)Installationen - einen Ordner mußt du selbst pflegen. Und wenn man sich das sparen kann ... 



> du hast du dieses Playlite, oder? So what…?


Ja, jetzt. Aber trotzdem hat man ja dahinter noch die startenden, sich selbst und die Spiele updatenden Clients, Accounts, Authenticators, verschiedene Apps, zersplitterte Freundeslisten ...

Aber das ist von der Nutzbarkeit her schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2019)

Hm, ich sehe, es gibt anscheinend einen großen Wunsch nach einer Art "Superbibliothek", in der sämtliche Spiele, aus verschiedenen Clients/Shops/Launchern zusammengefasst würden. 

Die Frage ist, ob sich das 1. technisch umsetzen ließe und 2. inwieweit User dafür bereit wären, einen kleinen Obolus zu bezahlen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe, es gibt anscheinend einen großen Wunsch nach einer Art "Superbibliothek", in der sämtliche Spiele, aus verschiedenen Clients/Shops/Launchern zusammengefasst würden.



steam kann als solche fungieren: "steam-fremdes spiel hinzufügen" - fertig.
aber auch daran gibts sicher was auszusetzen. da hab ich keinen zweifel.


----------



## Loosa (16. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam kann als solche fungieren: "steam-fremdes spiel hinzufügen" - fertig.
> aber auch daran gibts sicher was auszusetzen. da hab ich keinen zweifel.



Das fungiert ja nur als eine Art Shortcut. Du kannst die Spiele damit nicht verwalten, oder? De- und Reinstallation muss man ja trotzdem im anderen Client machen.
Ein echter Meta-Client wäre schon was anderes. So, wie früher für ICQ, AIM und andere Messenger. Da gab es auch Programme, die alle Accounts bündelten.

Aber ich denke, dass Steam und Co dabei kaum mitspielen dürften.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das fungiert ja nur als eine Art Shortcut. Du kannst die Spiele damit nicht verwalten, oder? De- und Reinstallation muss man ja trotzdem im anderen Client machen.


 Also, DAS ist ja jetzt wohl nicht wirklich ein ernsthaftes Gegenargument, hoffe ich ^^  Wie oft installiert und deinstalliert man ein Game denn bitte? ^^


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe, es gibt anscheinend einen großen Wunsch nach einer Art "Superbibliothek", in der sämtliche Spiele, aus verschiedenen Clients/Shops/Launchern zusammengefasst würden.
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob sich das 1. technisch umsetzen ließe und 2. inwieweit User dafür bereit wären, einen kleinen Obolus zu bezahlen.


Wie schon oben verlinkt: *Playnite* (Freeware)

Da hast du dann nach entsprechender Konfiguration sämtliche Steam, BNet, Gog, Origin, ... Spiele untereinander in einer Liste, als ob du sie dir alle im selben Shop gekauft hättest.
Technisch ist das "nur" ein Frontend, das dann bei entsprechenden Klicks die jeweiligen Clients startet.



Bonkic schrieb:


> steam kann als solche fungieren: "steam-fremdes spiel hinzufügen" - fertig.
> aber auch daran gibts sicher was auszusetzen. da hab ich keinen zweifel.


Das muß man dann bei Installationen und Neukauf ja selbst ständig nachpflegen - ich gehe davon aus, daß Playnite bei Neukäufen in den verknüpften Accounts automatisch die Liste aktualisiert.



Loosa schrieb:


> Das fungiert ja nur als eine Art Shortcut. Du kannst die Spiele damit nicht verwalten, oder? De- und Reinstallation muss man ja trotzdem im anderen Client machen.


In Playnite gibt es "(De)Installieren" Schaltflächen.  Die starten dann natürlich zB Steam und du bekommst dann die Steam Installationsfenster zu sehen.



> Ein echter Meta-Client wäre schon was anderes. So, wie früher für ICQ, AIM und andere Messenger. Da gab es auch Programme, die alle Accounts bündelten.


Ich nutze momentan Franz für WhatsApp, ICQ, Facebook & Discord.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, DAS ist ja jetzt wohl nicht wirklich ein ernsthaftes Gegenargument, hoffe ich ^^  Wie oft installiert und deinstalliert man ein Game denn bitte? ^^


Nun ja, wenn man zB von 2 SP Games pro Monat ausgeht, 26mal im Jahr.


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Erklähr doch mal was der Support eines einzelnen Spiels mit dem Support einer Vertriebsplatform zu tun hat!
> Steam vertreibt doch die Spiele nur.


Vollkommen Falsch.
Steam vertreibt die Spiele als Verkäufer, also sind sie auch als Verkäufer nach EU Recht dafür verantwortlich.
Ist wie im normalem Handel, da ist auch der Verkäufer, z.B. Media Markt für z.B. Garantie dir als Käufer verantwortlich und nicht der Hersteller.
Das vergessen wohl sehr viele oder wissen es nicht. Der Endverkäufer ist Haftbar für den Käufer, und nicht der Produzent.
Was meinst du warum Steam die läppischen 2 Stunden Rückgabe einführen musste?  Damit hat der Produzent/Entwickler/das Studio gar nichts zu tun. Steam ist dafür verantwortlich was sie verkaufen und auch dafür Haftbar.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Vollkommen Falsch.
> Steam vertreibt die Spiele als Verkäufer, also sind sie auch als Verkäufer nach EU Recht dafür verantwortlich.


... und? Deshalb kannst du trotzdem nicht von Valve verlangen, Bugs aus _Assassin's Creed _rauszupatchen.

Genauso wenig wie du bei einem Fehler bei einer CD nicht von Saturn oder Media Markt verlangen kannst: _"Nun beheben sie den Fehler mal und produzieren sie eine fehlerfreie CD"_.

(Beispiel: Der _Single Edit _von "_Fashion"_ auf der _Best of _CD _"Nothing has changed" _von David Bowie hat einen Schlag zu viel an einer Stelle, wo editiert wurde, so daß in dem auf 4/4 basierenden Stück ein 5/4 Takt entstanden ist, wo er gar nicht hingehört.)

Allenfalls können die den Artikel wieder zurücknehmen


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2019)

Storevergleich als Checkliste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle)


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Storevergleich als Checkliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine schöne Auflistung. Hinzu kommt auch noch der Big-Picture Modus. Steam kann man ja in einen extra Modus stellen, der gedacht ist, wenn man den PC am Fernseher (mit Gamepad) nutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2019)

Dabei stellt sich allerdings die Frage, welche der Dinge vlt vom GAME sehr wohl unterstützt werden oder auch statt im Client per Website möglich wären. zB Savegames in der Cloud machen oft die Spiele selbst und nicht der Client. Oder Foren zB: die müssen ja nicht zwingend in den Client integriert sein.


----------

